# I am in TROUBLE!!!!!



## frosted flakes (Jun 29, 2014)

I picked up my SB 16"x8' yesterday, stayed up till 2am last night hooking up the vfd for it. Then it happened......I turned my first piece in it........now I'm screwed! 

Now all I want to do is watch youtube videos and read forum after forum!

When does it slow down......I'm looking at $1200 bench grinders to make tools for the lathe! Which is something I need to research here for is a good reasonable priced bench grinder, the Baldor does make me drooooooooool:veryscared:




My new money pit!!!







What does this mean?


----------



## Pat of TN (Jun 29, 2014)

My friend, you have contracted a terrible disease. It is called "hobby machining". There is no known certain cure - although in case studies, marriage seems to reduce symptoms in varying levels at roughly a 30% rate among patients.

I don't blame you one bit! I think it goes the same way for everyone - you get one piece of equipment, then you can't wait for another. It even happens to me on my extreme budget shop. I got my lathe for free; before long I had a couple hundred dollars in tooling, in addition to a cart to hold said tooling and shop-made holders to hold said tooling, taps and dies when I find them, a small 3" grinder, an arbor press... it goes on and on. In addition, I joined this place and several other machining sites, and watch Tubalcain every chance I get with high-speed internet!

I don't know if I'd drop over a grand on a bench grinder, though! Unless you're using $50 lathe tools on a $10K lathe.


----------



## 12bolts (Jun 29, 2014)

Have fun turning.
No need for a $k+ grinder for lathe tools. An 8" grinder with the appropriate wheel for your tools will do the job nicely.

cheers Phil


----------



## Splat (Jun 29, 2014)

Welcome to the club! Luckily, there is no cure.    BTW, you don't need anything more than a 6" bench grinder, though you may have to fab up better tables/rests for it. To get underway quickly you could buy pre-shaped HSS toolbits, go with a tangential toolholder (only one face needs grinding), or indexable toolbits with HSS inserts from AR Warner. You should get some time in trying to grind your own tools though. You never know when you'll have a job that requires some odd shaped toolbit.


----------



## hvontres (Jun 30, 2014)

I concurr that this disease is incurable 

As for a Bench grinder, I have one of these http://www.pennstateind.com/store/GRIND2X.html?prodpage=1GR with a Veritas rest on the white wheel. I originally got this setup for sharpening my woodworking tools, but it works pretty nice on HSS as well. One nice thing is that you can slow it down for those final passes and you don't have to worry about overheating the bits as much. I  will probably make another rest similar to the Veritas for the course side, since the factory rest is all but useless for tool grinding.


----------



## JimDawson (Jun 30, 2014)

Splat said:


> Welcome to the club! Luckily, there is no cure.    BTW, you don't need anything more than a 6" bench grinder, though you may have to fab up better tables/rests for it. To get underway quickly you could buy pre-shaped HSS toolbits, go with a tangential toolholder (only one face needs grinding), or indexable toolbits with HSS inserts from AR Warner. You should get some time in trying to grind your own tools though. You never know when you'll have a job that requires some odd shaped toolbit.



I don't think anyone starting out should use any insert or pre-shaped tool bits for at least 2 years.  HHS blanks only.  Learn to grind tool bits.  Learn how and why they cut.  Learn what shapes work best for certain jobs.  Almost anyone can grind a useful tool bit from a blank in a few minutes.

If it doesn't cut the way you want it to, make a change and try again.  What rake angles work best for what materials, how much nose radius is needed for the finish you want.  The answers to these type of questions are being lost due to the pre-configured bits that are available.

In a production environment you have to use the pre-engineered tools to keep production levels up, but in the hobby shop you have time to experiment and learn.


----------



## Don B (Jun 30, 2014)

JimDawson said:


> I don't think anyone starting out should use any insert or pre-shaped tool bits for



I'll second what Jim says about HHS tooling, unless you have unlimited funds for holders and inserts for pre-engineered tooling you'll need to deal with HHS at some point, best to learn the basics of sharpening on your first simpler projects, as the projects become more complex and your machining skills increase so will your tool grinding skills.
As far as a grinder goes 6inch will do, personally I'd go with 8 inch and a balancing system, it's no fun chasing your grinder down the length of your bench trying to sharpen an HSS tool bit, have a look at these. 
http://www.leevalley.com/en/wood/page.aspx?p=49226&cat=1,43072
Theres no need to spend $1,200 on a grinder though, that should get you four 8 inch grinders.)


----------



## chuckorlando (Jun 30, 2014)

I got a cheap old harbor freight 6in just to sharpen hhs tools. Works just fine.


----------



## jererp (Jun 30, 2014)

This is probably just an asset ID tag for what ever company owned this machine at that time. Every piece of equipment that came into our manufacturing plant that was a durable asset got one of these brass tags.


----------



## rafe (Jun 30, 2014)

Yeah, that one's a beaut....I have a SB a size smaller than that one and I'd say around the same vintage....And I would have to say that I am very happy with it ....Looks like you need to clean up that 4 jaw on the floor and get that one going ! I didn't have a 4 jaw with mine and got one and it's on most of the time now. 
Get a regular grinder, good ones can be had very cheap at yard sales,craigslist etc. save your money for an old mill .............and such..................................... Good machine welcome to the SB club


----------



## Splat (Jun 30, 2014)

I fully agree about learning how to grind tools. If you have the time and patience then by all means, learn. One thing not mentioned is to use white Aluminum Oxide wheels for grinding HSS tools. 60 grit is the typical grit most guys use. I bought these from Sharpeningsupplies.com and they are perfect and at a good price.


----------



## Tool-in-the-Box (Jun 30, 2014)

I refer to this syndrome as the "Matrix" effect.

This is your last chance. After this, there is no turning back......

You take the blue pill - the story ends. You wake up on the couch drinking Starbucks and eating social teas. While watching other people's lives unfold on reality TV. Forced to live out the rest your life on permanently autopilot.

You take the red pill - you stay in Wonderland, and well see just how deep your pockets can go. There is never enough machines or tooling that will keep you satisfied. However the rewards are great. You will learn may skills, meet many people and build many things that will make you feel like you have achieved a higher quality of life. The life of a Home Shop Machinist!

Remember, all I am offering is the truth, nothing more. -J


----------



## Don B (Jun 30, 2014)

Tool-in-the-Box said:


> I refer to this syndrome as the "Matrix" effect.
> 
> This is your last chance. After this, there is no turning back......
> 
> ...



I like this, Tool-in-the-Box you've captured the essence of the tool/machine obsession...!) 
As far as the answer to the question "I am in TROUBLE!!!!!" yes your screwed...!)


----------



## Marco Bernardini (Jun 30, 2014)

I elaborated just now your horoscope: to cure your "disease" you must get rid of that mass of iron!
I know how to safely dispose of it: I'll PM you my address and, since you are a fellow machinist, I'll make this* FOR FREE!*






P.S. just kidding, nice lathe!


----------



## LJP (Jun 30, 2014)

Nice lathe! I have the 13" model.
I have been a professional cabinetmaker for 35 years, and actually did cure myself of buying woodworking tools. I have a dozen of each (at least).
About a year and a half ago I got into machining. I got to start buying tools all over again. It has been great fun!
Just submit, resistance is futile!!
Larry


----------



## atwatterkent (Jun 30, 2014)

It takes about 18 months to 2 years of reading long into the night and buying before you start to slow down, confident that you know enough to get by. You'll find yourself turning your garage or basement into a shop, then, buying a drill press, then a mill, shaper, another smaller lathe, maybe a 9" or 10K SB or both, arbor press, surface grinder, die grinder, horizontal and vertical band saws, dividing head, rotary table, a horizontal mill, a bookcase of manuals and catalogs,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, oh wait, that was me but that's what to expect before it "slows down".


----------



## macnewbie (Jun 30, 2014)

Forget a $1000 grinder. Find a vintage craftsman "block" grinder. Built like tanks, last forever. Model numbers start with 357 or 297. Available in 1/4, 1/3, 1/2, 3/4 and 1HP.


----------



## frosted flakes (Jun 30, 2014)

Okay…..I think its really getting bad….. I was out shopping for micrometers today off of craigslist!!!!!:nervous:




I don't know about the 18 month thing, I kept dreaming about this for 15 years till I bought it last year.  This sits on the other side of the wall of the lathe.  And yes…..that is a chinese version of a drill/mill in the back corner, that was moved yesterday to my machining area, by the lathe.


----------



## Hawkeye (Jul 1, 2014)

My problem is at the other end of the spectrum. My son gave me a $120 gift card for the best local tool store here. I already have everything they carry that I want.


----------



## ericc (Jul 1, 2014)

Tool-in-the-Box said:


> I refer to this syndrome as the "Matrix" effect.
> 
> This is your last chance. After this, there is no turning back......
> 
> ...



This is really funny.  By the way, what are "social teas"?  I looked this up on the Internet, and only found information on English Teas, which is more of a get together than a specific snack.

I love the acorn table.  These are great for laying out weldments and various tweaking.  You have two great resources for this kind of hobby, motivation and space.  Have fun!


----------



## xalky (Jul 1, 2014)

frosted flakes said:


> Okay…..I think its really getting bad….. I was out shopping for micrometers today off of craigslist!!!!!:nervous:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that your welding table? Man that is awesome.


----------



## Duey C (Jul 1, 2014)

IN TROUBLE?
Au contraire mon frere.
OUT of trouble as far as your mind goes!
Your mind is being permanently set in thinking mode. Thank goodness.
Love that welding table and the new lathe! Nice!
My S B lathe is so old I got some tool bits with it that aren't even high speed steel! Keep messin' with it/'em!
I'm so screwed up (thank goodness) that I machine the wheels for my grandchildren's wooden toys. You sure could do some large wheels on that sweety of a lathe! Oh wait my antiquer is a 13.
Make chips frosty!


----------



## frosted flakes (Jul 1, 2014)

xalky said:


> Is that your welding table? Man that is awesome.



That is my 3000# baby! She is a 5x8 table and she is pretty flippin flat!

This table has solved soooooo many problems I've had in the past with keeping things square and flat while welding.

- - - Updated - - -



Duey C said:


> IN TROUBLE?
> Au contraire mon frere.
> OUT of trouble as far as your mind goes!
> Your mind is being permanently set in thinking mode. Thank goodness.
> ...



Thanks Duey, it has taken me awhile to finally be able to collect the toys that keep your mind and hands working. No moss is growing on these feet.

I will say, it is very nice to be with like minded individuals and folks who are willing to help without the snid comments or told go somewhere else.


----------



## Tool-in-the-Box (Jul 2, 2014)

ericc said:


> This is really funny.  By the way, what are "social teas"?  I looked this up on the Internet, and only found information on English Teas, which is more of a get together than a specific snack.



It's a cookie by Nabisco.

Thanks, -J


----------



## Scruffy (Jul 16, 2014)

just a comment from a newb about sharpening hss .if you can find some already sharpened factory or other wis that cut well it will give you something to go by .that helps it sink in for me.
thanks scruffy

ps 1 st time reading the s-b site. just brought home a work shop lathe, model a, cat 444r,4 1/2 bed. i have 2   820 logans so yhat is what i'm usually reading


----------

